# What's this jig for?



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Years ago I was working on a project that called for making this jig:
http://i43.tinypic.com/2ll0axu.jpg

But I can't remember what I used it for or how it works. My workbench has square dog holes and the pieces fit nicely into them. Does anyone know how it's used?

Kim


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Just a guess, but maybe you were using them to support something while assembling? If they fit in to your workbench, that could be the case… I know I'd have a helluva time with assembly of some chairs if it weren't for my neighbor.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Look to me like they're supposed to hold something down. Put the square end in the workbench hole, slide the workpiece under that arm, pull the leather strap tight to cinch the arm down on the workpiece.


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm thinking like Dan. But, the way it's engineered, it wouldn't be able to exert much clamping force. Could this have been a way to hold some tall piece gently so it could be painted/finished?


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

It appears to me that they are bench dogs for a particular bench.

Pull the wedges out and feed them down through the dog holes, followed by the rounded end of the dog. Then, reach from underneath and insert the wedge back into the dog to tighten it down. The only part sticking above the benchtop is the actual dog head which will not dislodge until you remove the wedge.

Just my best guess.

Cheers!


----------

